# IBM x3400 M2



## mcvbty (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,

I'm going to buy IBM x3400 M2 server and will use it for web server (apache + php + mysql + ...), but I cant found anywhere is that chipset (5520) supported by freebsd?

Configuration is as follows:
Intel xeon 5504, chipset intel 5520, 32GB RAM, 500GB HDD


----------

